# Nismo Emblem interest



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

I have made Nismo emblems for my b14 that were a direct replacement for the nissan emblems. I have gotten a lot of props for them, and I was wondering how many people would be interested in them. I just created line art from a Nismo related website, so I am not sure of any copyright laws, but I really love these emblems and I would like to make them avaliable for sale, but first I was wondering if there would even be a market for them. I should also mention that I can have the emblems say anything in the center where it says "nismo" i.e. "sunny" "joeshmo" whatever. Also I made centercaps for my wheels to match, but I am not thinking about making these for resale, because I need an exact dimension of the wheel cap opening etc, and this differs from wheel to wheel

here is the artwork of the finished product (the flatspot on the top is an exporting issue)








These are installed pics of the emblems on my car



















Oh and I should mention I am thinking of making these for ~$30 - $40 for the set of two, and a little more for any custom ones

Thanks in advance for any interest


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i like that, thats pretty good. i'll ask a few of my friends if they'd be interested.


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm kinda suprized about the lack of responses on this. I think these emblems are really cool (well duh I made um and I have um on my car), but still. I don't know if maybe noone looks in the cosmetic section or maybe if there really isn't a market for custom emblems. Maybe they're "ricey" I don't know. Anyways if anyone is interested please let me know. 

Nismo240 - are you no longer interested or did you forget?? either way no worries, just let me know what's up.

Alrighty, Happy modding fellow Nissan owners....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

On the verge of being rice...just my opinion.

Oh, and it reminds me of one of the cheap eBay companies that put NISMO on any part they can just to make a quick buck.
That's basically why I don't like it.


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

That's cool. I kinda agree, but I haven't seen anyone that has them, and I get compliments on them from everyone that notices them. The pictures are pretty crappy, but these emblems actually look really good. I know Ebay killed it with putting nismo on everything, but I'm not trying to do it like I'm selling a (wannabe) quality part cause it's got a quality name on it. I'm looking at it like you have done some work to your car (doesn't matter what parts) but technically if your modding than your obviously into your car (nissan motorsport international) I'm not sure if that makes any sense, but oh well. And in all actuality when I first started making these I wanted to do strictly custom ones, such as the name of your project car etc. (I can also make individual letters to match "SENTRA" in size and length, but saying whatever you want in whatever font you want) I made like 3 different sets of wheel caps for my car - blanks, "nismo", and "reaper", but I ended up using the "nismo" ones cause I thought they looked the best. I also figured there would be a small market amoung enthusiasts, but apparently there's not (oh well) 
I really thought there would be an interest amount people that have USDM cars that they have completely converted over to JDM specs and they want the badging to match. I know some of the correct badging can be extreamely hard to come by, so I figured this would be a simple solution.
It's not like I made 3 million of these things so I could sell one to every person that has a nissan, I just figured I would see if there's an interest and maybe make a couple dozen for a few nissan owners across the states that liked them.
It truley makes no difference to me if noone wants them. I just like them and was wondering if anyone else does/ would be interested.


----------



## l.a.x.i.r. (Aug 9, 2004)

i was wondering if you had any better pictures of these?


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

no, but I can take some sometime this week. I just need to wash my car first. I'll post them up (or put a link to them) as soon as I take some.

Thanks


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree with jeff kinda rice.. i like to keep it clean looking but thats just me i will ask around for ya thou


----------

